#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: Failure configuring widows updates

## shs

سلام چند ماهی هست که در زمان بروز رسانی اتوماتیک که عموما چندین فایل امنیتی ویندوز دانلود و نصب میشود, قبل از اتمام نصب کامل با پیام نحس Failure configuring windows updates کامپیوتر ریست شده و با پیام Failure configuring windows reverting changes.  زمان زیادی تلف میشه و همه چیز به تنظیمات اولیه برمیگردد. و با هر بار ریست کردن کامپیوتر این جریان تکرار میشه, چون فایلهای چدید درست نصب نشده است. هر کاری هم شده کرده ام از جمله ازکارانداختن برنامه ها و درایورها از طریق msconfig و همچنین از طریق safe mode و repair کردن اتوماتیک خود ویندوز همچنین تغییراتی در رجیستری, ولی نشد که نشد. ضمنا این راهم اضافه کنم که یک بار هم ویندوز را بصورت اولیه ریت کرده و کلی هم وقت روی نصب دوباره برنامه هام گذاشته ام. حالا اگر دوستان راه حل قطعی و جدید دارن لطف کنن و راهنمائی نمایند. ممنون. ضمنا ویدوزم ورژن 8 هست و 8.1 هم بدلیل نقص در درایور بلوتوث نصب نمیکنم

----------

*kh.a*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

خب این نشون میده فایلهای آپدیت شما درست نصب نمیشند و این هزار دلیل میتونه داشته باشه. یکی از اونها اینه که با یک برنامه ای مشکل داره که ممکنه شما نصب میکنید و با ویندوز 8 سازگاری نداره...
اول اینکه من متوجه نشدم شما ویندوز رو وقتی دوباره نصب کردید باز هم این مشکل بعد از چند وقت پیش آمد؟
دوم اینکه دفعه دوم باز همون ویندوز قبلی را نصب کردید یا از ویندوز دیگری استفاده کردید؟
سوم اینکه نمینویسه کدوم فایل آپدیت رو نمیتونه دانلود یا نصب کنه؟ فقط همین پیام ارور رو میده؟

----------

*amir99*,*kh.a*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## shs

> خب این نشون میده فایلهای آپدیت شما درست نصب نمیشند و این هزار دلیل میتونه داشته باشه. یکی از اونها اینه که با یک برنامه ای مشکل داره که ممکنه شما نصب میکنید و با ویندوز 8 سازگاری نداره...
> اول اینکه من متوجه نشدم شما ویندوز رو وقتی دوباره نصب کردید باز هم این مشکل بعد از چند وقت پیش آمد؟
> دوم اینکه دفعه دوم باز همون ویندوز قبلی را نصب کردید یا از ویندوز دیگری استفاده کردید؟
> سوم اینکه نمینویسه کدوم فایل آپدیت رو نمیتونه دانلود یا نصب کنه؟ فقط همین پیام ارور رو میده؟


سلام اقای نکوئی
دستگاه لپ تاپ ایسوس مدل ویوو اس 200 ای هست و ویندوز اورجینال 8 در اوایل بموقع و بدون مشکل بروز رسانی اتوماتیک میشد تا اینکه اشتباه کردم و به ویندوز 8.1 ارتقاء دادم . بازهم همه چیز درست کار میکرد و فقط بلوتوث از کار افتاده بود . یک عالمه وقت صرف کردم تا درایور مناسب را از سایت ایسوس و مایکروسافت دانلود کنم و یک عالمه درایور هم دانلود کردم ولی هیچکدام بلوتوث را راه اندازی نکرد تا اینکه با استفاده از برنامه ریکاوری ویندوز 8 را مجددا برگردادنم و باز همه چیز خوب بروزرسانی میشد تا این اخرین برنامه های سکیوریتی ویندوز که در این یک ماه عرضه و بروز رسانی باید بشود و مشکل از اینجا شروع شده است. ضمنا حدود 10 برنامه هست که یکی یکی انها را بروز رسانی کردم (باتوضیحاتی که پیام قبل دادم) و همه شان در 99% نصب و راه اندازی همین ارور را میدهند.

----------

*kh.a*

----------


## nekooee

نباید مشکلی باشه ویندوزتان خراب هست. یا با برنامه ای مشکل پیدا کرده!
ویندوز 8.1 خیلی بهتر 8 است. من از اولین مشتریهای 8 بودم که نصب کردم و تا مدتی پیش از 8 استفاده میکردم و خیلی مشکلات هنوز داشت اما 8.1 خیلی از مشکلات رو حل کرد و ویندوز خیلی stableتری هست

----------

*amir99*,*kh.a*,*shs*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## shs

حیلی از وقتی که گذاشتید ممنونم. همانطورکه قبلا نوشتم متاسفانه با  بلوتوث لپ تاپ من مشکل پیدا کرد. و حذف کردم. بهر حال فعلا بروز رسانی اتوماتیک را قطع کردم تا بالاخره راه حلی پیدا کنم.

----------

*kh.a*

----------


## nekooee

خواهش میکنم. برای درایور بلوتوث لپ تاپتون پیگیر باشید حتما براش درایور گیر میاد ، مگه اینکه لپ تاپتون خیلی قدیمی باشه در غیر اینصورت خود شرکت سازنده درایور رو براش میذاره حتما

----------

*kh.a*

----------


## kh.a

احتمال اینکه درایور یک قطعه حتی جدید هم گیر نیاد زیاد هست .

ممکنه برای اون قطعه فقط درایور 64 بیتی موجود باشه و هیچ وقت هم درایور 32 بیتی عرضه نشه .

برای لپ تاپ ها اول باید تو بخش درایور سایت سازنده لپ تاپ نگاه کرد و مطوئن شد که از چه ویندوزهایی و چند بیتی ساپورت می شود و سپس به نصب ویندوز مورد نظر اقدام کرد .

----------


## nekooee

برای لپ تاپهای جدید نسخه 32 بیتی نیست و همشون 64 بیت هستند مگه لپ تاپهای خیلی کوچک که نسخه های Basic ویندوز روشون نصب هست. درایور همشون میاد چون هنوز ساپورت میشند. اگر الان هم درایور نباشه حتما میاد...

----------


## shs

> برای لپ تاپهای جدید نسخه 32 بیتی نیست و همشون 64 بیت هستند مگه لپ تاپهای خیلی کوچک که نسخه های Basic ویندوز روشون نصب هست. درایور همشون میاد چون هنوز ساپورت میشند. اگر الان هم درایور نباشه حتما میاد...


بله حق با شماست, لپ تاپ من با توچه به مدلی که قبلا برایتان نوشتم 64 بیتی هست و زیاد قدیمی نیست و حداکثر یکی دو ساله که وارد بازار ایران شده و من همه بخشهای ساپورت و دانلود ایسوس و مایکروسافت را زیرو رو کردم و چندین درایور هم نصب کردم ولی متاسفانه کار نکرد, و با اینکه ویندوز 8.1 بمراتب کاملتر و یوزر فرندلی تر از 8 هست مجبور به برگرداندن ویندوز قبلی 8 شدم. ویندوز اورجینال برای ریکاوری در هارد ذخیره شده و نیازی به سی دی نداره.

----------


## yeganehhh

سلام.منم تقریبا همین مشکلو دارم.ی پیغام برام اومد ک اگه لپ تاپ ریست نشه خودش تا 2 روز اینده ریست میشه  و اپدیت لازم داره.منم همون گزینه ریست و زدم ولی این پیغام الان اومده و نزدیک 2 ساعته کامپیوترم تو این وضعیتهfailure configuring windows updates Reverting changes do not turn off your computer. نمیدونم چیکار کنم.

----------

